# tools from the office to ????



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

http://safeshare.tv/v/7nf_OxIrZN4


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

LOL..great video..I buy those by the case at staples...they can be used for a million things...


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> LOL..great video..I buy those by the case at staples...they can be used for a million things...


Same here. We have them everywhere.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Cool


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

*Hello! Introduction Requested Christie Adame* 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/. 

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession) 

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field. 

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is. 

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

ChristieAdame said:


> Nice video.


as stated above post an intro..are you a licensed plumber or activley work in the field of plumbing????


----------

